# Sig help?



## Lockon Stratos (Apr 10, 2009)

What else could I add to this picture which I want to make my sig:
*EDIT*





I've tried 'melting' the text into the machine but It still feels incomplete
*EDIT*
I've tried a completely new one:






I'm thinking on using that one instead but I can't think of any better fonts or any other techniques, here's the download link for the .psd file:
Lockon Stratos Cherudium Sig.psd

If you just reveal or hide some layers make just different versions, I can't think of which one to have though.


----------



## Reaper (Apr 10, 2009)

I would do something else because the image is very low quality and the text doesn't go with the sig because it has the shadows.


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Apr 10, 2009)

True it's because I can't find any other Lockon pictures of him aiming.

*EDIT*
I found a picture of Lockon on youtube with a print screen in HD but I'm not very good so would someone please render it for me?






Thanks in future.


----------



## Splych (Apr 11, 2009)

Who is this character anyway... ?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 11, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> Who is this character anyway... ?


Lockon Stratos from Gundam 00. Also, that picture is still bad quality. If you want a picture of him "locking on" try these:



Spoiler


----------



## Splych (Apr 11, 2009)

Lockon Stratos. Nice. I was thinking about watching Gundam 00 but never had the time. Was busy watching Bleach and instead began watching Katekyo Hitman Reborn.


----------



## Ventus (Apr 11, 2009)

Change font completely and make it melt in even more. (lower opacity, alter blending options et cetera).
The current font simply ruins every ounce of awesomeness the signature has to give otherwise.

And maybe you could look up a different version of the image file, since this one is so low-quality.


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah true I'll try using Raiyu's version of the picture.

@Ventus
What do you mean by melting in?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 11, 2009)

Lockon Stratos said:
			
		

> Yeah true I'll try using Raiyu's version of the picture.
> 
> @Ventus
> What do you mean by melting in?


A good example of melting in is looking at Ventus' signature. See how the text blends/melts in with the surroundings? You can achieve that by either setting it on Overlay (not recommended but can work) or changing the Opacity level to about 60 or so.


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Apr 11, 2009)

I've done that, I think I'll post it up later.


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Apr 13, 2009)

To be honest I can't find any renders of Lockon Stratos sniping, I would find it a lot easier if it were a render.


----------

